
3D Slides Built with HTML5, CSS3, and SVG - tswicegood
http://blog.codinginparadise.org/2010/10/3d-slides-built-with-html5-css3-and-svg.html
======
al_james
That is pretty cool.

Perhaps the most exciting use of WebGL will be novel interfaces on platforms
like TVs and tablets, where smooth and intuitive interaction is key. I just
hope WebGL makes it to these devices quickly!

